# For the guitar people, antique store find



## creekrunner (Jul 28, 2017)

Picked this up at a local antique store for 125 bucks, figured it was worth that if nothing but a wall hangar. Binding all over, including the f-holes. 2 tuning keys were stripped and the tailpiece was broken, but the neck looked ok, feels like a baseball bat, but looked ok and had been reattached at some point you can tell.
found Grover deluxe tuning keys that are identical to the originals and an exact Kluson tailpiece from Stewart-McDonald. Polished up and new medium strings and she sounds pretty dang good.
Best I can tell, it's a 1948 Sears Silvertone Aristocrat, Sears "Best" in the 1948 catalog. 56.00 new, maple arch 
top 
Trying to find a case, but it's wide and deep.
Whoever had her, played a lot, lots of wear, but obviously not in a real long time


----------



## Redbow (Jul 29, 2017)

Great looking old Silvertone, glad you found it . I have seen a few Silvertone's on Craigslist around our area but most looked like junk..I wouldn't mind finding one that nice for $125, have fun with it..


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice looking guitar,,,,


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 29, 2017)

Nice find, and a good job restoring it! That one would look at home in Jimmie Rodgers' hands.


----------

